# Make up / Love Songs



## hank74 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are there any songs out there that kind of are about showing lack of emotions for your wife?

I want to dedicate a song to her letting her know that I feel bad about showing lack of emotion for her and not complimenting her enough etc...etc...etc...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

YouTube - KISS - Every time I look at you (w/lyrics)

not sure if its your style but this is the best I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Jim Croce- "Time in a Bottle"
Gerry Raferty- "Right Down the Line"
English Beat-"Can't Get Used to Losing You"
Chris Rea- "Fool if you Think it's Over"


----------

